# Need help figure out door wires



## kilnakorr (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi

I'm trying to add some interior lights, and need to figure out the wires in the door.
More specific, I'd like my added light to come on along with the remaining dashboard light, when sensors find it dark enough.

I was thinking, that since the window control button lights up it should be possible to hook something up to those wires also, but just cannot seem to find the right ones.

Anyone with ideas on what wires I should look for?

Attached front and back of the plug with wires:
















EDIT:
What I've figured so far:

RED wire: 12 V when doors are open
GREY wire: 12 V constant (engine off, lights off etc. - still 12 V)
SMALL GREEN wire: 5 Volt, drops to around 0.7V when engine off - raises back to 5V when locking/unlocking door so must be the locking system.

Any wire that is ON when engine / front lights are ON, and OFF when engine / front lights are OFF will be usable.


----------

